# Forget Black Friday and shop on Small Business Saturday!



## Ralphy1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Although I'm not boycotting stores today as some are because of the Ferguson matter, I would rather support the local small businesses  tomorrow as the owners are my neighbors.  Surely you will follow my example...


----------



## Vivjen (Nov 28, 2014)

Small business day here is next Saturday.
this year I have only bought one present online; the rest I am getting, or have got, locally; from garden centres, local jam factories, a few from chain stores; but I haven't travelled further than 10 miles in any direction!
i am playing bowls today; no shopping for me!


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 28, 2014)

I shopped one Black Friday, that was enough for me.  I'm giving mostly money cards this year, my grandchildren are getting old enough to shop for what they want.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Getting harder and harder to find the "Mom and Pop" stores anymore. There are a few here but mostly big box stores. I try to buy locally but most stores are foreign owned anyway. Miss the old days when big stores closed on Sunday's and the small shops thrived.


----------



## Bee (Nov 28, 2014)

I would rather go without.................http://www.theguardian.com/business...ight-for-bargains-at-london-supermarkets-live


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 28, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Getting harder and harder to find the "Mom and Pop" stores anymore. There are a few here but mostly big box stores. I try to buy locally but most stores are foreign owned anyway. Miss the old days when big stores closed on Sunday's and the small shops thrived.



Most have been driven out of business by Walmart and big box.  We only have ourselves to blame.  Americans want CHEAP... and a lot of it.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 28, 2014)

We have been watching the scuffles on telly..screaming..arguing...snatching..crying...shouting....rolling on the floor..

I have never wanted anything that bad..


----------



## Bee (Nov 28, 2014)

Twixie to be honest I think it is damn stupid and embarrassing.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 28, 2014)

So do I...me rolling around on the floor screaming trying to wrench things out of other people's hands..

I don't think so!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Those "shoppers" have the same mentality as the looters in Ferguson. It's sad the stores promote such asinine behavior.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 28, 2014)

Twixie said:


> So do I...me rolling around on the floor screaming trying to wrench things out of other people's hands..
> 
> I don't think so!!



I have NEVER gone out on Black Friday... never will either..


----------



## Twixie (Nov 28, 2014)

We didn't have them before...just another ruse to make people spend..spend..spend..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 28, 2014)

Twixie said:


> We didn't have them before...just another ruse to make people spend..spend..spend..




My son's wife goes every year with her sisters... I guess she gets some great deals, but I'm too old for that hassle.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't want nothin that bad...


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 28, 2014)

Went to Home Depot Tuesday.  They had pallets, stacked up to about 4 feet high, covered in black plastic with signs saying things like "Don't peek.  This is for Black Friday." I would estimate at least 50 such parcels all over the store.  All were exactly the same size.  How could this be?  I think it was a hoax. 

I'm not going out to find out.  Even if I did I'm sure the mystery stacks would all be gone and you'd never know for sure if real items were put on the shelves or there were just empty boxes inside.  Clever either way.

Anyone know anyone who works at Home Depot?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 28, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I don't want nothin that bad...



Me neither..  I'd rather pay more and have less hassle.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 28, 2014)

Wait for the January sales..same stuff..same prices...less hassle...


----------



## oakapple (Nov 28, 2014)

I had never heard of this day before today. It's our first here in England, and I hope it will be the last! Saw the tv at lunchtime and people are like packs of vultures, snapping and pecking at each other and wresting plasma tvs out of others' hands.Not where I live , as the scenes were from Manchester, but all the same!So I didn't go out to the supermarket today, just in case.
Consumerism, the religion of the age.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 28, 2014)

Things are not that bad here anymore.   When the Black Friday thing first started, it was like that.. Now it's not as vicious and violent..  We don't hear about fights breaking out any more.. just huge crowds and very very long lines.  People stand in line all night to be the first when the doors open.   Not my cup of tea.  too cold.


----------



## Vivjen (Nov 28, 2014)

It was started by Amazon a few years ago, Oakapple; but was only really taken up by telcos etc. last year.
same chaos happened last year...but not quite so much.....a foreign import I can do without to be quite honest...


----------



## Twixie (Nov 28, 2014)

It seemed to stem from the 40'' televisions..sold for £139...

Usually sold at £350..


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Really !!! I mean really, really. Camping out for two days to save a few bucks. Good lord....


----------



## Twixie (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh god Pappy...The only time I saw people camping out for 2 days was at a place called Rackhams in Birmingham..they offered a mink coat for £1...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

Never shopped on black Friday, and don't intend too...wasn't out yesterday either.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 28, 2014)

We went out yesterday evening around 4:45PM, after a delicious Thanksgiving Dinner that wife and I made at home. Stood in line at Penny's for an hour and half waiting to get a cashier. Bothered us, but not that much. Did save some money! Went to Wal Mart, found a few good DVD's and went right to the Self-Service Cashier. In the store and out within a half hour! Got home around 8PM.......BUSHED! 

Got back up this morning and went back out at 9AM. Hit one store, very short line, had breakfast and headed to another store. Parking was more of a problem that shopping was! Back home now and store shopping all done. We order a few DVD's on Monday, which is Cyber Monday. 

Wife took today (Black Friday) off in case we were out to late last night, which we weren't, and so we could do a little shopping this morning. 

All-in-all, not bad.......sort of fun. Hey, when a person can save as much money as we did, braving the crowds and parking is worth it! Anyway, only happens once a year!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 28, 2014)

I've tried the "small business" approach.

A local new start deli

"Where does your Stilton come from?"  (meaning which dairy?)

"London"

"No, that's illegal, they're not allowed to make it in London."

"Oh no, I meant we we get it from London.  It actually comes from Stilton"

"No, they;re not allowed to make it in Stilton either. You don't actually know do you>"

"No"

I've never been back and I buy my (Long Clawson) Stilton in my local supermarket.


----------



## drifter (Nov 28, 2014)

I need to go shopping in a bad way but I'll wait until tomorrow. I need a new kitchen sink mat so that when I'm washing dishes I don't scar up the sink or break something. I can manage til I get a set these mats.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 2, 2014)

From a business stand point I've always heard the Saturday/weekend before Christmas is actually the busiest day of the year for the stores. And don't be fooled by those standing in line days ahead. A lot of those are resellers. Next time you see a door buster deal from anyone look online on a site like Ebay and you'll probably see a lot of that stuff for sale. I've noticed a growing European market on Ebay.


----------

